# TSH all over



## cls721 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

My TSH has been bit wonky over the last months. I've definitely felt more low-energy/brain foggy and have had difficulty sleeping, but figured it was related to work stress. In the morning after taking the Levo, I'll often get really hot and sweaty, but later in the day I get cold a lot. I've also had a general lack of appetite (still eating though) and have been really thirsty (I drink 100+ oz fluids daily). I have increased my exercise, but no change in weight (which seems a little surprising considering how much I am working out!). Anyways, I'd appreciate any thoughts/ideas/insight that anyone might have!

TSH (Reference Range - 0.34-5.60 miU/L):

March - 33.51 (first time getting TSH checked, and surprise!)

April - 9.91 (50 mcg Levo daily)

June - 0.21 (75 mcg Levo daily)

August - 0.02 (75 mcg Levo, 6 days week)

October - 15.55 (50 mcg Levo daily) /

Total T3 (Reference Range - 60-181)

June - 161

TSH T4 Free (Reference Range - 0.89-1.76):

April - 1.26

August - 1.50

Vitamin D:

March - 15

October - 57 (took 3 months of 50,000 IUD vitamin D and now do 5,000 daily)

Antibodies:

Thyroid Peroxidase - 65 (Ref Range - <60 U/m)

Thyroglobulin - 6 (Ref Range <4)

Small 3mm nodule on thyroid from ultrasound


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you edit and add ranges please for the FT-4 and Total 3 and Thyroglobulin Antibodies.

Thyroglobulin Antibodies are tumor markers - Yo uneed to be sure they re-test to see if it increases.

TSH can lag up to 6 weeks and is not reliable when adjusting dosing.

It would be good to get into the habit of insisting they run the Free T-4 and Free T-3 lab every time you have a lab drawn. These tell the active thyroid hormone in your system


----------



## cls721 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, updated to add in the ranges. How often should the antibodies be retested? I have been thinking of switching doctors...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need the FT-4 and FT=3 run now to see what your actual hormone levels are. TSH can lag us to 6 weeks and does not tell much alone


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

The first thing that stands out is that not only is your TSH all over the place; so is your medication. What's up with that? Is doc a TSH worshipper?

You very much need a FREE T3 test and I am enclosing very important information on that!

And this something that you need to keep your eye on as you should not have any of the above antibodies. Info on that above as well.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## cls721 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you! The links are very helpful. I am going to call my doc this morning about getting free t3 and free t4 tested and will be working on changing docs. How often should the thyroglobulin antibodies be checked?


----------

